

100 growth hacks 100 days | 21 to 30 - R_Yjord
http://www.slideshare.net/RobinYjord/100-growth-hacks-100-days-21-to-30

======
minimaxir
A note to all budding "growth hackers": conspiring to upvote a growth hacking
article such that it hits the front page of HN doesn't work.

If the article is obviously blogspam, flagging will correct that very, very
quickly. As was the case with this post, which hit #10, then went off the
front page _in less than one minute._

~~~
c16
How is it blog spam? I assume buffer posts are blog spam equally? If anything,
I learnt a few new things here such as the 'all in one stage' or 'break it
into multiple stages' slide. Hardly blog spam.

~~~
minimaxir
This is different from the typical Buffer post.

Top 10 lists are almost unequivocally blogspam, as it's usually a list of
things without much depth and insight (including this submission). A Top 100
list is worse. (how can you do a comparative analysis on 100 entries
anyways?). A _subset_ of a Top X list is even worse.

------
andygcook
This deck would be more compelling if the format was: idea -> explanation ->
experiment -> result.

There are a few slides in here for experiments that haven't been launched yet,
which gives me the idea for the growth hack, but no measure on how it might
perform.

------
normloman
100 Marketing Practices and Usability Improvements in 100 days.

